# Navarre Bridge



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Went and checked out some areas west of the Navarre Bridge 

and didn't see any flounder but did see a speck pushin' 30 inches.

We wanted to stick him pretty bad but I did the right thing and

reached for my Penn Sargus 5000 and before I can make a cast

he's out like a trout. After a few minutes of cussing each other out

for spookin' the trout we decide to hit some lighted docks. We ended

up with only 1 15 inch speck but we caught like 20-25 White Trout.



Went again Saturday night 8/9 at Joe's Bayou in destin. Saw a couple

Reds and chased some schools of mullet but again I did not even see 

any small flounder. Am I just having bad luck or am I in the wrong areas?



FILET

'N'

RELEASE


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

welcome to the forum. it seems like you are having the same luck as most others did this weekend. might try some new areas. never know what your gonna find till you try them out.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

When I lived on Pensacola Beach we used to spend the night out on Bob Sikes and we would wind up with loads of White Trout. I love them, they make a great fish fry to us. Not very long ago a buddy came over and we started on the E side of the Mid Bay bridge and we were out for 9 hours, no seats just standing like the honor guards for the queen, only saw 1 Flounder that was about 13", stuck that one thinking it was going to pick up and then only saw 2 babies. Long night.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Don't give up just yet, nobody kills 'em every time.Even the best fisherman you meet strike out every now and again! Keep trying new spots until you find a good one. (thats how you improve as a flounder finder)


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Ive went gigging 7 times so far and my buddy

gigged the only one we saw. This happened last

winter and he was swimming along the shoreline

just west of crab island/coast guard station. He 

measured at 22 inches. That was enough to get

me addicted. 



Ive been addicted to flounder fishing since

1997 when I caught my first doormat at Sebastian

inlet Thanksgiving day. I moved up here in 2004

and it took me a while to adjust to the diffent style fishing

here on the gulf coast, but Im enjoying it and don't

want to move back.



Gig_A_BitE



FILET

'N'

RELEASE


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

It sounds like you and your friend are learning to gig without any expierienced help and thats how I learned. There is a definite learning curve and it took me a full summer to train my eyes and mind of what to look for. I was constantly getting 1-5 fish per nite and getting real frustrated the next day when reading reports about limits being had. Some nights I'd even get skunked but I kept at it because its a sickness for me. 10 years later its limits of large fish almost at will for me.

Soon you will realize a pattern of where they stack up. Soon you will realize to look for the 2 diamonds laying side by side on the bottom and be able to judge the size of the fish by how far apart those diamonds are. Soon you will be able to canvase a new area and recognize where fish should be within the new stretch.

If you do find yourself a true honey hole, absolutly , do not share it with others. If you do you will find out why I say this later.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I second the last bit of advice. Once you start finding your primeshorelines don't share the information with anybody.I get PMs all the time asking me where I'm sticking/catching them. I don't even giveoutgeneral vicinity. Believe me.....nobody will keep a secret. Plus when you give out a general vicinety it's not hard to find a lit up flounder sled at night. They'll be on your spots in no time. Some probably think I'm selfish, but my feeling is everybody needs to put in the time doing thier own hunting. It took me10 years to get really consistent.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (8/13/2008)*I second the last bit of advice. Once you start finding your primeshorelines don't share the information with anybody.I get PMs all the time asking me where I'm sticking/catching them. I don't even giveoutgeneral vicinity. Believe me.....nobody will keep a secret. Plus when you give out a general vicinety it's not hard to find a lit up flounder sled at night. They'll be on your spots in no time. Some probably think I'm selfish, but my feeling is everybody needs to put in the time doing thier own hunting. It took me10 years to get really consistent.


im the same way...some may remember i commented about someone posting the spot where he got his fish and all i said was i wish people wouldnt do that. well i got hammered for saying that. glad to see there are more that agree!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

When I learn the good spots in our area, I bet I won't even let my good firends know about them. Because they have good friends and they have more friends. The spots will be well kept secrets!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (8/13/2008)*I second the last bit of advice. Once you start finding your primeshorelines don't share the information with anybody.I get PMs all the time asking me where I'm sticking/catching them. I don't even giveoutgeneral vicinity. Believe me.....nobody will keep a secret. Plus when you give out a general vicinety it's not hard to find a lit up flounder sled at night. They'll be on your spots in no time. Some probably think I'm selfish, but my feeling is everybody needs to put in the time doing thier own hunting. It took me10 years to get really consistent.


Well said !!! I don't think I could have said it any better myself. Some just aren't willing to put in the effort required anymore!!!


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

i definately agree with all of you nobody wants to spend the time anymore looking and trying to find good spots they will do there best to beatyou thereevey time especially if they think you are going


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

The whole Flounder gigging is new to me but as far as the "honey holes" go DON'T SAY A WORD!!! Honey holes are the same whether you are talking floundering, gigging on rivers or hunting... Its nice to have a spot that you can go without having to worry if someone you told about it yesterday will be there tonight!


----------

